# Veterinarian in Utah County



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Just before Christmas I picked up a 7 week old black lab. When I picked him up he had just had his first set of shots and I believe that his next set of shots are due this first part of next week. Is there a Veterinarian in Utah County that you would recommend to get his shots? I know of one on Center Street in Orem near Mountain View High School that I could take my pup to. I want to make sure that whoever I take him to for his shots is also someone I could use for all my other veterinarian needs. 

400bull


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There is one on Pacific Dr. and State in American Fork. I think it is called Country View or something like that. Just east of the Tesoro.
http://www.countryviewvet.com/


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I do all my own shots. It's very easy and save a lot of money. Aside from that I go to Park Animal Hospital to see Dr. Park and his staff. Great service and prices. They'll even work with you on payments if necessary.

http://www.parkanimalhospital.net/


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

twinkielk15 said:


> I do all my own shots. It's very easy and save a lot of money. Aside from that I go to Park Animal Hospital to see Dr. Park and his staff. Great service and prices. They'll even work with you on payments if necessary.
> 
> http://www.parkanimalhospital.net/


My dog as stayed at Park Animal Hospital before and I think they did a great job.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I go to Nebo Clinic in Spanish Fork. There is also one in Payson. They are very affordable and don't try to do any up-saleing.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

twinkielk15 said:


> I do all my own shots. It's very easy and save a lot of money. Aside from that I go to Park Animal Hospital to see Dr. Park and his staff. Great service and prices. They'll even work with you on payments if necessary.
> 
> http://www.parkanimalhospital.net/


I've got a friend that recently got hired on there as a second vet. Tara Erickson, she is a friend of mine and does all the work for my to pups. If you need the contact info pm me and I can get that to you.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

My dog goes to the Lehi animal clinic, Dr. Chamberlain. He actually owns labs himself and is straight forward about his practice. I have no complaints and would recommend him.


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

I use Dr. Coleman he is in Provo, on Canyon Rd. He is very busy, but dose a great job, and very reasonable. We have a lab mix that tore her ACL, our old vet wanted $1,500. to fix it. He charged us $300, I take the new pup there for his check ups. His number is 801-872-0203


----------

